# Help Felt TK2 track bike - fork needed



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi

Dave (or anyone) if you read this can you offer any advice on how I can obtain a replacement fork for my felt tk2 track bike 54cm frame?

many thanks Vic


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brabus said:


> Hi
> 
> Dave (or anyone) if you read this can you offer any advice on how I can obtain a replacement fork for my felt tk2 track bike 54cm frame?
> 
> many thanks Vic


Did you try the Felt dealer where you purchased the bike?

-Dave


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Did you try the Felt dealer where you purchased the bike?
> 
> -Dave


hi Dave

thanks. I have tried but the UK importer has advised they cannot get forks on their own only complete bikes. I tried contacting feltstuff also but havent heard back. Its a 2011 model I have. Any advice etc about how i may get my hands on a set would be much appreciated? :thumbsup:

thanks


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Dave

have tried dealer, felt uk (saddleback) and felt stuff (EU) but they have not been able to obtain a fork.

Can i order a pair direct from felt usa?

thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brabus said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> have tried dealer, felt uk (saddleback) and felt stuff (EU) but they have not been able to obtain a fork.
> 
> ...


That is unlikely as Felt USA does not sell parts consumer-direct and is prohibited from selling outside of the geographic region they are contracted to sell to as far as I know.
It may be possible to order the fork, what year is your Tk2?

-SD


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> That is unlikely as Felt USA does not sell parts consumer-direct and is prohibited from selling outside of the geographic region they are contracted to sell to as far as I know.
> It may be possible to order the fork, what year is your Tk2?
> 
> -SD


Its a 2011 Tk2 (see link) . If I could order this it would be fantastic. Happy to take a fork from a different model year (if it gets me back on the track!) 

Tk2 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brabus said:


> Its a 2011 Tk2 (see link) . If I could order this it would be fantastic. Happy to take a fork from a different model year (if it gets me back on the track!)
> 
> Tk2 - Felt Bicycles


Send me an email at davekoesel at feltbicycles dot com and I'll put you in touch with the department that can initiate an order for you.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Send me an email at davekoesel at feltbicycles dot com and I'll put you in touch with the department that can initiate an order for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Dave


hi Dave

great thanks - have emailed you.


----------

